# Goats milk lotion bar recipes?



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any good recipe for goat milk lotion bars?


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Goat milk lotion or goat milk soap bar???


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

I am curious about this too! I would love some good recipes for both!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.oursimplefarm.com/p/free-videos.html#.UR_50Gee6So You can watch the videos on making soap and making lotion. Get ready to watch them with pen and paper to write down recipes. 
http://www.soapqueen.com/ This one got lots of recipes and ideas...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I make lotion bars a lot..they have been the best for my kid super dry skin...and my granddaughter breaks out with everything my daughter has tried...except grandma lotion bars : ) 
here is what I do..
equal parts of bees wax, coco butter, shea butter and one other oil of choice...we haves used olive oil, coconut oil , coffee butter almond oil or almond butter...
Melt your wax in double broiler..add butters and melt..add oil and melt...remove from heat add ess oil and vit e oil...pour quick into molds...
Let set til firm (i usually just let it sit til the next day)..pop out of mold and enjoy...I believe skipping the water stage in lotion makes it that much more moisturizing

Sorry does not use Goats Milk : ( with out a water stage, I guess you could replace the last oil and see how it works : )


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

So this is NOT soap...but a lotion in form of a bar? I am going to try it.  Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..Lotion bar...its wonderful..Ive made reg. Lotion but they never turned out very well lol..My 15 year old has such dry skin her hands would crack and bleed...(got her out of dishes lol) But since we started using lotion bars she has had no issues at all...we keep several bars here and there in cute soap dishes..there are so many mold shapes to make it fun..I used a simple square bar mild from Hobbie Lobbie..but recently purchased smaller oval shape bar milds that are a nicer size..And for my grand daughter I skipped the bees wax all together to make more of a cream..easier for my daughter to use..with Coco butter its still a stiff product but not as much so... I do make soap..out of need not like lol..not as fun as lotion bars lol...

PS..You can use the lotion bars on the lips as well...: ) Pour in small tins or add a touch more bees wax and pour in a lip balm tube : )


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm interested in goat milk soap bars as well as the lotion bars that contain goats milk  any recipes would appreciated


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

How much Ess. oil and Vit. E do you add?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I add about 5 drops from a dropper of Vit E and depending on Ess oil.. on what it is for..scent or benefit..but usually between 20-30 drops...for ex: Big hit was peppermint and I added about 30 drops..


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Bdalton13 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a recipe I'm not sure why you couldn't use goat milk instead of powdered I'm going to try and see what happens http://www.ehow.com/how_8024208_make-goats-milk-lotion-bar.html


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I to am on the look out for a good goat milk lotion bar recipe. 

Hers my goat milk soap recipe.
Ingredient, 
19oz Frozen raw goats milk,
22oz vegetable shortening 
11oz coconut oil, 
14oz sunflower oil,
3.5oz Raw Shey or cocoa butter ,
2-3oz essential oils for scent 
6oz lye 

Combine vegetable shortening, sunflower oil, coconut oil, and Shey butter. Melt together over medium heat. Or put in bowl and microwave. 
Once oils are all melted together set aside to cool you want the temp to be below 120. You can set bowl in ice bath if you are in a hurry to cool it. 
Once cooled to below 120 add scented oils. 

Next slowly combine lye and frozen milk cubes stir till milk melts completely 

Mix milk lye with oils and stir until I thick pudding texture then pore in to you're molds. 
Put in freezer for at least 6hrs 
Let cure at room temp a minimum of 3 weeks before using.
This make 3.5lbs of soap

A silicone bread loaf pan is just the right size for this recipe.
Or use a similar size box lined with freezer paper. 

We freeze the milk in Ice trays. Each cube is around 1oz and it helps to keep the temp down when you start adding the lye. It will heat up and cook the milk giving you a yucky brown color. 

We had get our raw Shey butter on eBay. 
And the lye is actually sold as drain cleaner but it's 100% lye. 

This is a great base recipe you can substitute different oils like olive instead of sunflower. 
You can add things like oatmeal or coffee grinds for an exfoliant.
I like to add a couple table spoons honey because its suppose to be good for you're skin. And ever one loves oatmeal and honey


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Bdalton13 said:


> Here's a recipe I'm not sure why you couldn't use goat milk instead of powdered I'm going to try and see what happens http://www.ehow.com/how_8024208_make-goats-milk-lotion-bar.html


You have to use powdered milk in this recipe because there are no preservatives to keep fresh milk from spoiling and molding.

And we all know spoiled milk doesn't smell to good.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I use fresh milk and my soap has never spoiled even in triple digit heat -


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...with soap it can last forever, I use 100% goats fresh raw milk and I dont use a preservitive...with lotion however I only use 10% milk and I do use preservitive : )


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

mayia97420 said:


> I use fresh milk and my soap has never spoiled even in triple digit heat -


What ever process you are using cures the milk preserving it.
I use the cold process with lye. 
The lye cures and preserves the milk.

Lotion with ought a curing/preserving agent is going to be different and will go bad


----------

